# Hardwood dog bed



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm able to get 1 inch slab hardwood through my work and decided to make something out of it. Not really sure what type of hardwood it is, just know it comes from Germany (where the shipments originate).

Anyway, I already have a larger version of this dog bed in my living room for my spoiled lab to watch TV with me. She absolutely loves her bed, so much so that she thought this one was for her as well.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That's a beautiful dog AND a very nice well made looking bed! You should be proud of both of them!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is very nice!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

She seems to have you well trained-I'm well trained also.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words.

Unfortunately the picture doesn't do the finish justice. It always amazes me how good looking the scrap wood off the docks can turn out. 

On to the next project! This one may end up in the classifieds, I really don't have a use for two and while Leila may disagree this one is too small for her.


----------

